# Numbers in ICU falling



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2020)

_The number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 *in ICU has fallen to below 100* for the first time since the end of March... The peak of patients requiring ICU care occurred on 4 April, with 160 people in intensive care beds._ 

This is one of the hardest figures in the whole plethora of stats we get.    

No of infections and number of tests seem out of date. 

Brendan


----------



## llgon (3 May 2020)

So the US research reported in the Irish Times on 7th April was spot on in terms of this despite being criticised by NPHET at the time:

_Peak resource use of hospital and ICU beds passed on April 4th, while peak deaths passed on April 6th, according to the data published by the Institute of Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME) at the University of Washington in the US.  _

However the peak of deaths occurred later than they said and unfortunately the number of deaths so far is a lot more than their forecast.





__





						"Ireland has passed its peak"
					

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ireland/irish-news/coronavirus-ireland-s-infection-peak-has-passed-toll-may-hit-400-by-august-report-forecasts-1.4223043  Ireland has passed its peak of Covid-19 infections but can expect more than 400 deaths by August, according to new international modelling...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

